# Paracord ammo pouch by jskeen



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

In the Classified Ads section, jskeen has a paracord ammo pouch for sale. I purchased one of these pouches and can highly recommend it. It's a very unusual item. I filled it to the top with 140 steel balls, each 7/16" diameter. WIth the drawstring closed tight and the pouch held upside down, none of the balls fell out. You can easily adjust the opening to any diameter and it will hold at that diameter. The paracord is flexible so the pouch changes shape as you pick it up or put it down (elongating or flattening), which is kind of interesting to look at. I got black paracord and you can see the shiny steel reflecting iight through the gaps in the weaving.

The quality of the workmanship is excellent and I can't think of any ways that I would improve the design. The bottom of the pouch is woven with a different pattern than the sides, so there's a natural flat bottom to this pouch which helps it sit upright. I'd rather hold my ammo in a pouch like this than in my pocket. Plus, I'd hate to deconstruct this pouch, but it is a good way to carry an extra length of paracord with you in case you ever need it. Highly recommended.

Ted


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good review! Thanks!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

cool. sounds good. I'm goin to go have a looksee


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I made and failed at making 1 of theys i might just have to buy one


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

slingshotvibe said:


> I made and failed at making 1 of theys i might just have to buy one


These look aces. I'm getting two...


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

OD green with black 4 me! This will beat fishing them out of my pocket by a mile!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review Ted. I've decided to extend my usual lifetime materials and workmanship warranty to these, cause I hate to have somebody buy something and have it crap out on them in use. If a lanyard, pouch, magnetic ammo necklace, (or slingshot for that matter) I made fails in normal use, I will fix it for free.

If you ever need to unravel one of my products to use it IN A SURVIVAL SITUATION, and live to tell about it, send me the story, and I'll replace the item too, just for the testimonial value 

All but a couple of the items in that original classified have sold, so I'll try to get a new one posted, or update that one soon. If you don't see that, check my gallery 

James


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I got mine yesterday and I could not be more satisfied! It even works with 1/4" shot! Buy one--you won't regret it. Thanks again, James!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I purchased two of these and thought I would give one to my dad as a gift. Maybe not!

These pouches are awesome. Very well made, easy to use, and have extreme cool factor. My dad may just have to use his pocket! One is going in my truck, and the other will stay in my bug out bag full of lead.

Thanks for a great product!!

Highly recommended


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I second what everyone has already said.

Here is a matching set I had made recently:


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Mine came in the mail fri but I was away so only got them today. There awesome. One for ammo and the other holds my can of Bulleit Burbon which happens to be the same colour as the pouch! I'm er testing it right now...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Just in case anybody didn't know this already, Nathan is selling assorted sizes of steel bearings on his website by the pound, and at close to the price you get ordering in bulk! I picked up two pounds each of 7/16, 3/8, 5/16 and a pound of 1/4 recently, where before I would have either paid twice the price per pound, or had to order 15 pounds per size. Great service he's providing for the community now! I had to make up some more pouches just for me!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh btw, Thankyou very much James. The pouches are perfect. Top product, great craftmanship and very resonable price all the way to Australia...









...and thanks for my little 'extra'. I'll have to make a catty with lanyard hole just for the occasion. Untill then it makes a cool keyring.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Those pouches are top notch! Great idea James!


----------

